# Chicken Curry



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

Years ago when i was a kid i made a chicken curry at school that was soooo tasty and i remember it contained things that i wouldnt expect to find in a curry like apple and sultanas but i would like to try and re-create it again so has anybody got some tatsy chicken curry recipes with apple and sulatanas. If i remember correctly it wasnt really a chinese or indian curry but maybe something inbetween. I dont know what the term curry actually means but if somebody does would be nice to know. Anyway thanks in advance for your help and its a great site!!

Jonny


----------



## Candocook (Mar 13, 2007)

Your description is pretty much what I used to make as my chicken curry. Raisins, coconut and other things were added at the table. Here is a recipe to try.

Recipes: Chicken Curry with Apples recipe -


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 13, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> Your description is pretty much what I used to make as my chicken curry. Raisins, coconut and other things were added at the table. Here is a recipe to try.
> 
> Recipes: Chicken Curry with Apples recipe -


 
Thanks very much, it looks very similar so i will give it a try and let you know what i think!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 13, 2007)

Curry is a gravy dish with a lot of spices and seasonings. Most curries are made with curry powder along with coconut milk or yogurt. The ingredients in the curry mix are mostly black pepper, chili pepper, cloves, coriander, fenugreek, cinnamon, cardamom, cumin, ginger tumeric and nutmeg. In case you are brave enough to try the Singapore version of curry chicken, here is the recipe which I posted some time ago.


----------



## Shaheen (Mar 19, 2007)

curry leaves too are an essential part of Indian cooking  they are used in alot of different dishes and not just curries!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 19, 2007)

*Mild Chicken Curry*

Try this one.
Ingredients
A tbsp oil
Chicken pieces(thighs, drumsticks, whatever)
2 Onions
2 Celery
2 Curry powder
2 Crushed garlic
Plain flour
Chicken stock
2 green apples peeled and cubed
Half cup sultanas/ raisins

Heat oil in a pan fry chicken in batches until browned, drain inn paper towel, gently fry onion and celery untill soft, add curry podwe, garlic and flour. Stir until the mixture becomes dry and grainy then remove from heat. Add stock gradually stiring until the mixture is smooth, then return to heat and stir until it it boils and thickens. Then add chicken, cover and simmer for 20mins over low heat. then add apple and sultanas and simmer for a futher 15 mins.

Bon appetit!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 19, 2007)

What you are describing is like an Irish Curry  -- a mild yellow gravy with no coconut milk or curry leaves. It's very popular in my neighborhood in Boston.

IMO it tastes more like curry powder from the supermarket.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 19, 2007)

Irish don't have curries actually, well,  not in Ireland anyway.Spices are not high on their list. My husband is Irish, and I know for a fact that if I prepared this for my mama-in-law she would prefer to starve.I don't know where I got this recipe from,but it certainly is a hit.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 19, 2007)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Irish don't have curries actually, well, not in Ireland anyway.Spices are not high on their list. My husband is Irish, and I know for a fact that if I prepared this for my mama-in-law she would prefer to starve.I don't know where I got this recipe from,but it certainly is a hit.


 

They do. Really. Chips and curry. Chicken and curry. Etc.
 
I have loads of Irish friends/acquaintances (from Ireland -- I live in Boston's most Irish neighborhood) and they eat curry constantly. When their relatives come over curry is one of the "safe" things to make for them or take them out for (spices not high on their list as well as many American foods which they beleive are weird and exotic -- like Chinese  )
 

Here is a prepared type of Irish curry. You can buy stuff like this in my supermarket, which has an Irish food section, and in all the small markets around the corner from my house. It really tastes nothing like Indian curry or Southeast asian curry.  Knorr also makes dry packages of curry sauce for chips.


----------

